# Kingsnakes



## snakes (Jun 14, 2006)

Which is the largest kingsnake?

Thanks


----------



## Swindinian (May 4, 2020)

Kingcobra? 🤔 😂🤣🤣 sorry, it’s been a very long day / week / month / year.


----------



## snakes (Jun 14, 2006)

Lol


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

snakes said:


> Which is the largest kingsnake?
> 
> Thanks


The Eastern king, AKA Chain king which grows to 6'.


----------



## snakes (Jun 14, 2006)

Thank you


----------

